# I hope you don't think you're safe...



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

just because your a member of some silly brigade.:chk

0103 8555 7493 9865 5032


----------



## robertsw (Jun 17, 2008)

Im confused.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

robertsw said:


> Im confused.


Watch and learn, grasshopper, watch and learn.

btw, check out the "herf" forum for when the Stumptown (greater Portland area) is having a herf. Timber Valley Tobacco (Beaverton) is having a Tatuaje event this Thursday, but I don't know where - if interested give them a call.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

D_A said:


> just because your a member of some silly brigade.:chk


Can I play too?

*Label/Receipt Number:* 0103 8555 7494 8195 72**
*Status:* Processed


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

D_A said:


> just because your a member of some silly brigade.:chk
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 9865 5032


Don't send a single dancing chicken to do a mans job

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

You're kidding right? You wanna mess with a young brigade full of eagerness, energy, and "Run through that wall and Go Get'em" attitudes? Oh man!!!! :gn


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

nadav said:


>


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL! Ut oh, we will bite back!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hardcz said:


>


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

WHAT AN ASS!


----------



## bigliver (Jun 3, 2008)

D_A said:


> just because your a member of some silly brigade.:chk
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 9865 5032


Temper. Temper. You don't wanna get your blood pressure too elevated, black out, fall down, and break a hip do you?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

bigliver said:


> Temper. Temper. You don't wanna get your blood pressure too elevated, black out, fall down, and break a hip do you?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

It's the Alzhiemers.......haven't any of you gorillas learned yet that we don't play well with others.....

BTW the Brigade if you have not been paying attention, has grown in numbers....

If you think Vito got hit hard.......hmmm.....


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

D_A said:


> just because your a member of some silly brigade.:chk
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 9865 5032


wait i just realized....you are a newbie...this won't hurt much from a party of 1.....


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Something smells funny.........


Oh....it's smoke from the incoming carnage. Dang boyz.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

God these noobs are everywhere.
They ssem to be like roaches though, just turn on the lights and stamp your foot and they run for the darkness.


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

None run and none hide.. we just plot the next demise!!!!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

We ain't afraid of no gorillas......


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Trajan said:


> WHAT AN ASS!


:r:r:r:r:r Thats hilarious!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Funny, I don't see any running going on...


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Can I play too?
> 
> *Label/Receipt Number:* 0103 8555 7494 8195 72**
> *Status:* Processed


Incoming!!

So no one is safe.......

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165048


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

D_A said:


> just because your a member of some silly brigade.:chk
> 
> 0103 8555 7493 9865 5032


http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0016.gif Is it safe to come out yet?

Your package has arrived.......I'll post as soon as I clean up the mess!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0016.gif Is it safe to come out yet?
> 
> Your package has arrived.......I'll post as soon as I clean up the mess!


MAN YOU GUY'S ARE GOOD IT TOOK ME A FEW HOURS TO FIND KAT IN THE RUBBLE AS SOON AS WE FIND THE CAMERA IN THIS MESS SHE'LL POST A FEW PICS ,GREAT HIT GUYS :tu :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sailkat said:


> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0016.gif Is it safe to come out yet?
> 
> Your package has arrived.......I'll post as soon as I clean up the mess!


 :r:r:r:r


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm still standing!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165503
http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif


----------

